# Minnesota weather alert !!



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*We haven't seen above zero temperatures since last Friday, but I guess it's supposed warm up to "5 above" tomorrow afternoon. *

A niece of mine forwarded this to me today.
>-->>>Subject: Winter Temperatures
> >>
> >>
> >>60 above zero:
> >>Floridians turn on the heat.
> >>People in Minnesota plant gardens.
> >>
> >>50 above zero:
> >>Californians shiver uncontrollably.
> >>People in Duluth sunbathe.
> >>
> >>40 above zero:
> >>Italian & English cars won't start.
> >>People in Minnesota drive with the windows down.
> >>
> >>32 above zero:
> >>Distilled water freezes.
> >>The water in Bemidji gets thicker.
> >>
> >>20 above zero:
> >>Floridians don coats, thermal underwear, gloves, wool hats.
> >>People in Minnesota throw on a flannel shirt.
> >>
> >>15 above zero:
> >>New York landlords finally turn up the heat.
> >>People in Minnesota have the last cookout before it gets cold.
> >>
> >>Zero:
> >>People in Miami all die.
> >>Minnesotans close the windows.
> >>
> >>10 below zero:
> >>Californians fly away to Mexico.
> >>People in Minnesota get out their winter coats.
> >>
> >>25 below zero:
> >>Hollywood disintegrates.
> >>The Girl Scouts in Minnesota are selling cookies door to door.
> >>
> >>40 below zero:
> >>Washington DC runs out of hot air.
> >>People in Minnesota let the dogs sleep indoors.
> >>
> >>100 below zero:
> >>Santa Claus abandons the North Pole.
> >>Minnesotans get upset because they can't start the Mini-Van.
> >>
> >>460 below zero:
> >>ALL atomic motion stops (absolute zero on the Kelvin scale.)
> >>People in Minnesota start saying…"Cold 'nuff fer ya?" 
> >>
> >>500 below zero:
> >>Hell freezes over.
> >>Minnesota public schools will open 2 hours late.


----------



## Dusty (Jan 8, 2007)

Living here in Minnesota I can relate. 

BTW you forgot … the nightly debate between do I plug in the -o-truck or park it on the hill and hope it starts when get it rolling down hill in the morning or I can always get the charcoal out to heat up the oil pan before I start it in the morn- After all I have enough food stashed away to last 5 years of snow storms and below 0 weather.

Dusty


----------



## Dollarbill (Jan 26, 2007)

Well Dick, I am starting to think that I have been wrong all these years. I have always told my yankee friends that "Ya'll may be smarter than us southerens but we have more fun and eat better food than you."

Well we still have more fun and eat better food than you and I am starting to think I was wrong about the other. Gunna be 70 degrees here in South Louisiana today with sunshine all day long.

I think I will take a ride and make dust tomorrow.

Bill


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

There's that old saying, *"If people knew we had it this good, There'd be to many people living up here"*


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

And we Aussies wonder why all of you persist in using an archaic temperature measuring system that makes little sense.

Go centigrade where water freezes at sea level at 0 degrees, and boils at 100 degrees.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

We're equal when it hits minus 40. LOL


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

If it doesn't get to 40 above zero, I put on my thermals. Unfortuneately it hasn't been cold enough to start a fire in the fireplace and my scrap wood is starting to pile up. And California is so polluted that they wont let you have a fire if it's overcast.

Good news … it's almost always warm enough for a glue up in the garage.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

my Mom's water froze two days in a row - we're hoping for some warmer weather tomorrow (and it's been -20 C, that's "very cold below freezing" for the fehrenheiters)


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Very funny Dick… Love it. (coming from someone just a hairline below the "do we have to plug in our car" set.)

Don - Yes our measureing system wasn't perfect when it was invented, freeze at zero, avg human temp at 100, boil at 200. It was close, but either the "teacher" didn't make "Mr F" go back and check his work, or perhaps he was happy with the bell curve. 

I've often wondered (in between the "is it cold enough for you" conversations) what the heck is zero degrees anyway. If there is 0 degrees, then there's NO temperature. shouln't be freezing cold, but more like room temp. No?

Anyhow, I might have converted to metric today Don (perish the thought) was having a heck of a time trying to center spindles on a railing, when lo and behold, everything was at just the right angles to fit perfectly on the cm side of my new combination squares (bought yesterday, and LOVE having 2).

As a graphic designer I've often used my pica rule in working out projects, I still can't think in picas (1/6th of an inch) but it plays more nicely….

Dollarbill - we'll let you keep thinking your right on all three… Keep your year round growing season, and lack of snowshovels, salt and winter weather advisory warnings…. meanwhile we'll be the ones with the swimming pools to ourselves when we come down on winter vacation, and you all are bundled up in jeans and sweats


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

I've always wondered … why would anyone chose to live in a place where "Hell freezing over" is an option?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Scott.
I once worked as an Engineers aid, doing mostlly drafting. We broke down feet & inches into 10ths, & 100ths. Almost like metric.
Don.
What temperature does water freeze where I am ? about 1500 feet.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

You tell me Obi.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

I dunno Dick, you're the one that lives in Minnesota. Isn't that known as the Frozen Tundra?

In 1983-84 I lived in a place where it got to above freezing on the HOT day. My Harley-Davidson didn't like it and neither did I. I lived in a house that was on an 1897 surveyors map, and when the wind blew outside, the wind blew inside. You could see the weather outside though the crack in the wall. The pipes busted and we had a frozen creek running though the bathroom… downhill. COLD SUCKS!


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

*Quote Dick:* "What temperature does water freeze where I am ? about 1500 feet."

To put it another way, does altitude change the freezing point of water?

By itself? If you put the water in a sealed, insulated container and lofted it in a balloon? No. Altitude by itself is a measure of how far away from the Earth's center you are, which in turn means how strong gravity is. Gravity has very little influence on the freezing point, because water is essentially incompressible.

However, you probably mean freezing in an open container, exposed to the surrounding atmospheric pressure. In that case the answer is: yes, for several reasons. First of all, the freezing point of water increases with a decrease in the pressure applied to it. Hence the freezing point of water will be less at high altitude and low pressure. But this effect is small. The freezing point of water rises a mere hundredth of a degree per atmosphere of decrease in pressure.

It is also true that water collected at high altitude, for example water droplets in high-altitude clouds, is exceptionally pure. This water will not freeze easily, because ordinarily water needs some ``seed'' to grow a crystal of ice around. That seed is commonly a speck of dirt or the walls of the container, but there isn't either at high altitude, so liquid water droplets exist up there down to ridiculous temperatures, -40 or so I believe.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks Don.
One thing I like about you is when you're asked a question, you don't hold back. You're a regular walking encyclopedia.


----------

